
BLOBs with Knex and PostgreSQL - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/06/17/knex-postgresql-blobs/#.XQeccts5kdk.hackernews
======
taffer
> Initially, we implemented this solution using a bytea column, but we found
> that the retrieval performance was unacceptable. It required the whole file
> to be read into memory before being sent back to the user (as opposed to
> streaming the content in smaller chunks).

How large are the objects on average?

